# Miss Universe



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 1, 2008)

"Congratulations to the new Miss Universe. It's Miss Puerto Rico. Is it just me or does it seem like the winner is always from earth?" ~ Dave Letterman


----------



## sister-ray (Feb 1, 2008)

I like that one


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 1, 2008)

That's funny.


----------



## Meg (Feb 3, 2008)

:2thumbs: The man has a point


----------

